# متيجوا نهجم على الاشرى و نخليه سهل



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2013)

يا باشمهندسين
يا باشمهندسات 
اسمعوا و اعوا 
هو ايه اهم مرجع ممكن يشتغل منه مهندس التكييف 
صح صح برافو عليكوا هو اشرى فعلا
زمان و لغايه النهارده اللى بيعرف له 4 5 معلومات من اشرى بيتصنف على انه من المهندسين الشطار 
و اشرى بصراحه كبير و متاهه و لغته كمان صعبه و فصوله كتير جدا و يمكن ده اللى مصعب الموضوع على ناس كتير
معلش طولت عليكوا المقدمه

فكرت ف ايه انا بقى 
انت لو حبيت تقرا الشرى محتاج وقت كبير جدا جدا جدا علشان تقراه و تفهمه كله فانت يا اما حتزهق يا اما حتكسل يا اما حتنسى تقراه 

طب نعمل ايه 
نقسم نفسنا كل واحد يقرا فصل معين و يلخصه بالانجليزي و لو قدر يعمل ترجمه للتلخيص بالعربى يبقى كتر خيره 
ليه بقى 
كده يبقى مطلوب منك شابتر واحد بس كامل و بتمعن فمش محتاج وقت كبير لان الفصل تقريبا 25 ورقه يعنى لو كل يوم ورقه حتقراه فى شهر 
يعنى شهر قرايه و شهر فهم و شهر تلخيص يبقى بعد 3 شهور معانا اشرى كامل ملخص اى حد يقدر يفهمه بسهوله لانه حيقرا منه المعلومات المهمه فقط 

و صدقونى لو فهمتوا التلخيص حتقدروا تقروا الشابتر بدون تلخيص بمنتهى السهوله 
و بكده تبقى انتهت اسطوره صعوبه الاشرى و كل الناس ممكن تفهمه ببساطه ان شاء الله و كمان لو رفعنا التلخيص مش حنبقى انتهكنا حقوق الملكيه الفكريه لاى حد 

اللى موافق على الفكره يدوس لايك 
و اللى موافق على الفكره و عنده استعداد الانضمام لفريق العمل يسجل اسمه فى الردود
تحياتى لكل الناس اللى حتشترك و اللى مش حتشترك


----------



## تامر النجار (11 أبريل 2013)

دائما كما عهدناك سباق للتميز ​


----------



## yahiaouimalek (11 أبريل 2013)

*
مشكور *مشكور مشكور

فعلا دا  الكلام من الأخر

​


----------



## mohamed mech (11 أبريل 2013)

نهجم معاك يا ريس :2:
مشترك معاكم بإذن الله 
وان شاء الله مستعد لتلخيص 4 شباتر حسب اختياركم​


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> نهجم معاك يا ريس :2:
> مشترك معاكم بإذن الله
> وان شاء الله مستعد لتلخيص 4 شباتر حسب اختياركم​



بنسجل اسماء بس دلوقتي و بعدين تقسيم الشغل يا ريس
تسجيل الاسماء ن اختصاص الدكشوم و الدفاس
قصدي من اختصاصك يا ريس


----------



## zanitty (11 أبريل 2013)

yahiaouimalek قال:


> *
> مشكور *مشكور مشكور
> 
> فعلا دا  الكلام من الأخر
> ...





تامر النجار قال:


> دائما كما عهدناك سباق للتميز ​



الف شكر يا سباب و متنسوش اللايكات علشان حتبقي مؤشر بالنسبه لي علي تفاعل الناس


----------



## Mr gabr (12 أبريل 2013)

فكرة ممتازة وكان نفسي أكون معاكم بس دعولتكم ليا بقي أنا رايح الجيش كمان اسبوعين وقاعد فيه بتاع 30 شهر كده تكونوا 
انتم لخصتوه وظبطوه ونهيتوا مهمتكم واستلمه منكم بقه بعد التنقيح ربنا معاكم يارجالة .


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2013)

Mr gabr قال:


> فكرة ممتازة وكان نفسي أكون معاكم بس دعولتكم ليا بقي أنا رايح الجيش كمان اسبوعين وقاعد فيه بتاع 30 شهر كده تكونوا
> انتم لخصتوه وظبطوه ونهيتوا مهمتكم واستلمه منكم بقه بعد التنقيح ربنا معاكم يارجالة .



ربنا يوفقك يا حاظابط


----------



## toktok66 (12 أبريل 2013)

مع احترامي لكل الزملاء وخصوصا لمشرفنا الهمام والعضو المتميز دائما معلمي محمد بك
لاني اعتقد ان العلم لاؤخذ بهذه الطريقه السهله فمن اراد الورود عليه تحمل الاشواك 
وقد ينتج خطأ في الفهم او الكتابه او الترجمه وتكون النتيجه كارثيه 

عموما وفقا و وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## كاسر (12 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

يا أخي فكرة ممتازة جدا جدا

بحول الله وقوته وتوفيقه أسعد بأن اشارك وابارك

ننتظر التوجيهات برسالة خاصة عن النسيان

شكري لك ثم شكري لك يامبدع


----------



## mohamed mech (12 أبريل 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> مع احترامي لكل الزملاء وخصوصا لمشرفنا الهمام والعضو المتميز دائما معلمي محمد بك
> لاني اعتقد ان العلم لاؤخذ بهذه الطريقه السهله فمن اراد الورود عليه تحمل الاشواك
> وقد ينتج خطأ في الفهم او الكتابه او الترجمه وتكون النتيجه كارثيه
> 
> عموما وفقا و وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه



ماشى يا كبير بس احنا عمرنا بيضيع و مفيش وقت نقراء غير لما بننزنق
و كثير ما نكون محامين فاشلين فى قضايا عادلة 
و نحن نريد ان نتسلح بسلاح العلم و المرجعية
و لا توجد دولة تصنع كل شى و كما تعلم الطائرة الايرباص يتم تصنيعها فى خمس دول قبل تجميعها
و بهذا فإن الطريقة المقترحة سوف تمكننا بإذن الله من تحصيل الاساسيات للكود كامل فى وقت مختصر
و من اراد الاستزادة فقد عرف الطريق
على الاقل ياراجل نعرف كل باب بيتكلم عن ايه​


----------



## كاسر (12 أبريل 2013)

mohamed mech قال:


> ماشى يا كبير بس احنا عمرنا بيضيع و مفيش وقت نقراء غير لما بننزنق
> و كثير ما نكون محامين فاشلين فى قضايا عادلة
> و نحن نريد ان نتسلح بسلاح العلم و المرجعية
> و لا توجد دولة تصنع كل شى و كما تعلم الطائرة الايرباص يتم تصنيعها فى خمس دول قبل تجميعها
> ...



كلام جميل جدا

ولا أعتقد أن يقف الموضوع بإذن الله على الاستلام والاستسلام

بل أقترح أن يفتح لكل تشابتر موضوع ويتم فيه نقاش موضوعات التشابتر والتعديل والتصحيح لو لزم

هي البداية نسأل الله أن يأذن بها وبعدها خير كثير بإذن الله من مراجعات وتنقيحات وفائدة للقارئ والمناقش والملخص

بارك الله فيكم جميعا​


----------



## samer1986 (12 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 

كلام الاخ ZANITTY صحيح 100 %! ايضا وللافادة الاكثر يمكننا التقسيم حسب البنود الاستعمالها لاحقا في التصميم او التنفيذ ... لتخفيف عناء التفتيش على المرجع ! حتى لو تم الاستعانة بمراجع اخرى غير الASHRAE مثل NFPA , SMACNA ...

على سبيل المثال : عند تصميم التهوئة علينا الرجوع لعدة مراجع (smacna duct construction , smacna/ashrae duct design/ ashrae standard 62.1 ...)
مع تحديد الchapter في كل مرجع !

وهكذا للتبريد والتدفئة وغيرها التي تحتاج الوقت الكثير الكثير للتفتيش في عدة كتب ومراجع للوصول الى ما نريد خلال التنفيذ او التصميم لتفادي استعمال اي شيء بلا مرجع مثبت .
هكذا لاحتراف اي بند ما علينا الا الرجوع وقرائة هذه المراجع .

شكرا


----------



## مستر هندسة (12 أبريل 2013)

تحية للاخ زانيتي وانا معاكم خصوصا انني قمت بقراءة عدة فصول من الاشري واريد ان اقترح فكرة صغيرة حيث انني اقوم بتطبيقها بعد قراءة كل فصل وهي اعداد ملف اكسل للحسابات الموجودة وربطها بالجداول التي يوفرها الاشري(ان وجدت) حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفادة الكاملة من الفصل المقروء بحيث لاننسى اي تفصيل حسابي عند العودة للفصل المراد ,كما انني اقدم خدماتي لاعداد اي صفحة اكسل للفصول المراد تحضيرها من قبل الزملاء لعمل مجموعة كاملة من صفحات الاكسل لجميع فصول الاشري


----------



## zanitty (12 أبريل 2013)

مستر هندسة قال:


> تحية للاخ زانيتي وانا معاكم خصوصا انني قمت بقراءة عدة فصول من الاشري واريد ان اقترح فكرة صغيرة حيث انني اقوم بتطبيقها بعد قراءة كل فصل وهي اعداد ملف اكسل للحسابات الموجودة وربطها بالجداول التي يوفرها الاشري(ان وجدت) حتى يتسنى لنا الاستفادة الكاملة من الفصل المقروء بحيث لاننسى اي تفصيل حسابي عند العودة للفصل المراد ,كما انني اقدم خدماتي لاعداد اي صفحة اكسل للفصول المراد تحضيرها من قبل الزملاء لعمل مجموعة كاملة من صفحات الاكسل لجميع فصول الاشري



فكره روعه يا باشا
كده احنا 4 مشتركين


----------



## nofal (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## toktok66 (12 أبريل 2013)

كاسر قال:


> كلام جميل جدا
> 
> ولا أعتقد أن يقف الموضوع بإذن الله على الاستلام والاستسلام
> 
> ...


لو تطور الموضوع لهذه الدرجه الحرجه انا موافق وممكن نسجل رقم 5 toktok 

وفقنا ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## eng_alex (12 أبريل 2013)

فكرة عبقرية جدا 
ممكن تعتبرنى يا زانيتى باشا رقم 6 ان شاء الله
وبقترح لازم نحدد رقم الاصدار اللى كلنا نشترك ونشرحه حتى يتم تحديد مصدر معين ويتم تحميله ايضا فى المنتدى حتى لا نضيع وقت فى البحث عنه 
وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه 
شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hooka (13 أبريل 2013)

كان فين الكلام ده من زمان
امتي هنبدا يا هندسة وأيه الاصدار اللي هنشتغل عليه ؟
إمضاء رقم سبعة


----------



## eng - mahmoud (13 أبريل 2013)

*ربنا يوافقكم يا رب

وفعلا فكرة ممتازة*​


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2013)

toktok66 قال:


> لو تطور الموضوع لهذه الدرجه الحرجه انا موافق وممكن نسجل رقم 5 toktok
> 
> وفقنا ووفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه





eng_alex قال:


> فكرة عبقرية جدا
> ممكن تعتبرنى يا زانيتى باشا رقم 6 ان شاء الله
> وبقترح لازم نحدد رقم الاصدار اللى كلنا نشترك ونشرحه حتى يتم تحديد مصدر معين ويتم تحميله ايضا فى المنتدى حتى لا نضيع وقت فى البحث عنه
> وفقنا الله لما يحبه ويرضاه
> شكرااااااااااااااااا





hooka قال:


> كان فين الكلام ده من زمان
> امتي هنبدا يا هندسة وأيه الاصدار اللي هنشتغل عليه ؟
> إمضاء رقم سبعة



1- Zanitty
2- mech
3- مستر هندسه 
4- كاسر 
5- حبيبى توك توك 
6- مهندس الكس eng_alex
7- hooka

يا ترى هنقدر نوصل ل 20 ؟؟

بالنسبه للاصدار اعتقد افضل شئ نشتغل على اخر اصدار متاح مع الجميع و حنحدده لاحقا باذن الله 

و موضوع مناقشه الشابتر ده عبقرى فعلا يا كاسر يا صديقى


----------



## wael nesim (14 أبريل 2013)

انا معاكم فى التلخيص وياريت يا بشمهندس توزع المنهج وتدينى جزء اقراه وألخصه, بس ليا طلب, ياريت لما نكتب معلومات نكتب جنبها مصدرها فين بالظبط برقم الصفحة فى الباب عشان نقدر نرجع للكود ونكتشف صحة المعلومة من خطأها لتجنب حدوث اخطاء عن قلة فهم للموضوع وكمان ياريت نوحد سنة الكود اللى هنشتغل منه, فى انتظار التوزيع, وده ميلى عشان تبعتلى عليه الجزء بتاعى وشكرا [email protected]


----------



## ماهر عطية (14 أبريل 2013)

ياسلام عيكم ياباش مهندسين ربنا يوفقكم وانا ايضا بالخدمة


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (14 أبريل 2013)

بعد اذنكم اعتبر نفسي رقم 10 مستني الجزء الخاص بيا 
بس عندي اقتراح 
انه كل فتره بعد لما نبدأ ان شاء الله في الموضوع ده انه كل اتنين يكون معاهم 
جزئين بحيث يتناقشوا مع بعض بأي طريقه علي الخاص او ما شابه بحيث يوصلوا للتلخيص الأفضل 
او انهم يعملوا بالجزئين بتوعهم موضوع ويتناقشوا فيه مع الناس علي المنتدي ويكون كل واحد فيهم عليه مسئولية 
تجميع جزء منهم بعد ما يتناقش مع زميله 
وبكدا يكون وصل للفهم الافضل 
لو واحد فاهم حاجه نص نص مع التاني اعتقد يقدر يوصل :28: للفهم الامثل 
وربنا يوفقنا ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (14 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> 1- Zanitty
> 2- mech
> 3- مستر هندسه
> 4- كاسر
> ...





wael nesim قال:


> انا معاكم فى التلخيص وياريت يا بشمهندس توزع المنهج وتدينى جزء اقراه وألخصه, بس ليا طلب, ياريت لما نكتب معلومات نكتب جنبها مصدرها فين بالظبط برقم الصفحة فى الباب عشان نقدر نرجع للكود ونكتشف صحة المعلومة من خطأها لتجنب حدوث اخطاء عن قلة فهم للموضوع وكمان ياريت نوحد سنة الكود اللى هنشتغل منه, فى انتظار التوزيع, وده ميلى عشان تبعتلى عليه الجزء بتاعى وشكرا [email protected]





ماهر عطية قال:


> ياسلام عيكم ياباش مهندسين ربنا يوفقكم وانا ايضا بالخدمة


مهندس احمد نجيب اقتراحك محترم و لما نكون فرق العمل نفعله ان شاء الله


احمد محمد نجيب قال:


> بعد اذنكم اعتبر نفسي رقم 10 مستني الجزء الخاص بيا
> بس عندي اقتراح
> انه كل فتره بعد لما نبدأ ان شاء الله في الموضوع ده انه كل اتنين يكون معاهم
> جزئين بحيث يتناقشوا مع بعض بأي طريقه علي الخاص او ما شابه بحيث يوصلوا للتلخيص الأفضل
> ...



1- Zanitty
2- mech
3- مستر هندسه 
4- كاسر 
5- حبيبى توك توك 
6- مهندس الكس eng_alex
7- hooka
8- wael nesim
9- ماهر عطية
10- احمد محمد نجيب

يا ترى هنقدر نوصل ل 20 ؟؟

بالنسبه للاصدار اعتقد افضل شئ نشتغل على اخر اصدار متاح مع الجميع و حنحدده لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## marwan625 (14 أبريل 2013)

معاكم يا ريت


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

marwan625 قال:


> معاكم يا ريت


1- Zanitty
2- mech
3- مستر هندسه 
4- كاسر 
5- حبيبى توك توك 
6- مهندس الكس eng_alex
7- hooka
8- wael nesim
9- ماهر عطية
10- احمد محمد نجيب
11- marwan625 
يا ترى هنقدر نوصل ل 20 ؟؟

بالنسبه للاصدار اعتقد افضل شئ نشتغل على اخر اصدار متاح مع الجميع و حنحدده لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## smooz (15 أبريل 2013)

فكره رائعه يا باشمهندس بس المشكله ان الكلام بيبقى حلو فى الاول والحماس واخدنا 
وبعد اسبوعين نشوف اللى اتعمل مفيش ردود دا طبعا عشان الناس محرجه ترد مش لشىء يعنى
والدليل على كده موضوع الفهرس فاكره طبعا بس الحمد لله انا كنت من الناس اللى سلمت المطلوب 
ومع ذلك ان شاء الله الموضوع دا يكمل بنهايه سعيده غير نهاية موضوع الفهرس 
طبعا انا معاكو يا هندسه


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

تفاءلوا بالخير تجدوه يا باشا 
الناس فى الفهرس كل واحد عمل اللى يقدر عليه و اللى مكملش اكيد له ظروفه اللى منعته يا صديقى
يشرفنى شخصيا انضمامك


smooz قال:


> فكره رائعه يا باشمهندس بس المشكله ان الكلام بيبقى حلو فى الاول والحماس واخدنا
> وبعد اسبوعين نشوف اللى اتعمل مفيش ردود دا طبعا عشان الناس محرجه ترد مش لشىء يعنى
> والدليل على كده موضوع الفهرس فاكره طبعا بس الحمد لله انا كنت من الناس اللى سلمت المطلوب
> ومع ذلك ان شاء الله الموضوع دا يكمل بنهايه سعيده غير نهاية موضوع الفهرس
> طبعا انا معاكو يا هندسه



1- Zanitty
2- mech
3- مستر هندسه 
4- كاسر 
5- حبيبى توك توك 
6- مهندس الكس eng_alex
7- hooka
8- wael nesim
9- ماهر عطية
10- احمد محمد نجيب
11- marwan625 
12- smooz
يا ترى هنقدر نوصل ل 20 ؟؟

بالنسبه للاصدار اعتقد افضل شئ نشتغل على اخر اصدار متاح مع الجميع و حنحدده لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

ASHRAE 2007 HVAC Applications
59 شابتر

ASHRAE 2009 Fundamentals
39 شابتر

دول اهم 2 (من وجهه نظرى فقط)
يعنى 98 شابتر محتاجين شغل 

اقل عدد مطلوب 20 متطوع علشان يبقى نصيب كل فرد 5 شابتر 

يا ريت الناس تتفاعل معانا لاهميه الموضوع بجد ​


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2013)

مش معاكم 
لكن لدي اقتراح قد يسهم قليلا في طمأنة المتخوفين من الاخطاء العلمية واللغوية


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2013)

قطعا معنا زملاء من امريكا وبريطانيا ودول لغتها الام هي الانجليزية
+
زملاء تخرجوا من مدارس اجنبية وجامعات
وزملاء اجتهدوا لتحسين لغتهم (للاسف انا مش من دول )
هؤلاء الزملاء ممكن تكون مهمتهم مراجعة وضبط اللغة
يعني بعد زيد من الناس يقوم بتلخيص المطلوب منه يمرر المادة للمصحح اللغوي للقيام باللازم


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2013)

بعدها تمرر المادة للمصحح العلمي 
اخوانا كبار الاستشاريين والاشرييين
مثل 
البروف
م م م
توك توك
زانيتي 
للمثال وليس للحصر


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

aati badri قال:


> قطعا معنا زملاء من امريكا وبريطانيا ودول لغتها الام هي الانجليزية
> +
> زملاء تخرجوا من مدارس اجنبية وجامعات
> وزملاء اجتهدوا لتحسين لغتهم (للاسف انا مش من دول )
> ...


كلام جميل و كلام معقول مقدرش اقول حاجه عنه


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2013)

دا طبعا بعد فتح وتثبيت موضوع جديد ويكون الدخول اليه حصري لواحد فقط
لوضع المادة مرتبة شابتر شابتر


----------



## السيد زرد (15 أبريل 2013)

نشكرك على هذه الافكار م زانيتى وانا معكم ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (15 أبريل 2013)

السيد زرد قال:


> نشكرك على هذه الافكار م زانيتى وانا معكم ان شاء الله




1- Zanitty
2- mech
3- مستر هندسه 
4- كاسر 
5- حبيبى توك توك 
6- مهندس الكس eng_alex
7- hooka
8- wael nesim
9- ماهر عطية
10- احمد محمد نجيب
11- marwan625 
12- smooz
13- السيد زرد
يا ترى هنقدر نوصل ل 20 ؟؟

بالنسبه للاصدار اعتقد افضل شئ نشتغل على اخر اصدار متاح مع الجميع و حنحدده لاحقا باذن الله


----------



## mohamed mech (15 أبريل 2013)

ان شاء الله ممكن نكون اكثر من 100 
و هذا انا متاكد منه بإذن الله
لوجود الكثير من الاعضاء النشطين فى القسم 
و سوف يظهر هذا فى مشاركاتهم التالية​


----------



## م.وسيم (15 أبريل 2013)

موضوع رائع واقتراح راقي ... شكرا لكم


----------



## MOH_AL HORSE (15 أبريل 2013)

فكرة جامدة اوي يابشوات مهندسين......اللي نريدة الان وبلفعل عمل مش مجرد كلام....كل واحد يقول اسمة وايش مستعد يترجم ويلخص بلضبط.....بلنسبا لي انا لسا خريج جديد وماعندي فكرة كبيرة باشري وباخد وقت شوية علشان اقدر احدد ايش ممكن افهم منة.
بس بلييييييز اللي فاهم ومستعد يقدم لينا شي ان يعجل ويهتم وجزاة اللة الف حسنة على كل حرف حينزلة...


----------



## mohamd hamdy (16 أبريل 2013)

انت مبدع فكره جامده جدا


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (16 أبريل 2013)

الموضوع على بساطة فكرته يمكن أن يكون بداية لمشروع تعريب الكثير من العلوم وبداية لابداع حقيقى يسهم فيه الكثير
بارك الله هذه الجهود الرائعة وانار بالحكمة هذه البصائر


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (16 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...

كالعادة الباشا زانيتي مبدع وسباق للخير

سجل اسمي يا بشمهندس​


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2013)

أسامة الحلبي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> 
> كالعادة الباشا زانيتي مبدع وسباق للخير
> ​1- Zanitty
> ...


----------



## toktok66 (16 أبريل 2013)

ممتاز جدا يا معلمي اقتربنا من الهدف المطروح بارك الله فيكم يا شبااااااااااااااب 

مطلوب الهمه لنشر العلم والقضاء على الجهل والافكار القديمه


----------



## zanitty (16 أبريل 2013)

*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت باقى الاعضاء المشاركين معانا ينضموا لنا فى الموضوع الاتى 
[h=1]ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
[/h]1- مهندس الكس eng_alex
2- hooka
3- wael nesim
4- ماهر عطية
5- احمد محمد نجيب
6- marwan625 
7- السيد زرد


----------



## aati badri (18 أبريل 2013)

فــــــــــــــوق


----------



## zanitty (18 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت باقى الاعضاء المشاركين معانا ينضموا لنا فى الموضوع الاتى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
*

1- مهندس الكس eng_alex
2- wael nesim
3- ماهر عطية
4- احمد محمد نجيب
5- marwan625 
6- السيد زرد


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت باقى الاعضاء المشاركين معانا ينضموا لنا فى الموضوع الاتى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
*

1- مهندس الكس eng_alex
2- ماهر عطية
3- احمد محمد نجيب
4- marwan625 
5- السيد زرد


----------



## eng_alex (19 أبريل 2013)

تم الانضمام يا هندسة


----------



## zanitty (19 أبريل 2013)

يا ريت باقى الاعضاء المشاركين معانا ينضموا لنا فى الموضوع الاتى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
*

1- ماهر عطية
2- احمد محمد نجيب
3- marwan625


----------



## abdomohamed (20 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله

 فكرة ممتازة جدا جدا​


----------



## zanitty (20 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> يا ريت باقى الاعضاء المشاركين معانا ينضموا لنا فى الموضوع الاتى
> *ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
> *
> 
> ...



كده فاضل 

1- ماهر عطية
2- marwan625


----------



## mechanic power (21 أبريل 2013)

فكرة كويسة انا معاك
فى الخدمة
اخوك م.سامح

والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## zanitty (21 أبريل 2013)

mechanic power قال:


> فكرة كويسة انا معاك
> فى الخدمة
> اخوك م.سامح
> 
> والله ولى التوفيق



فى انتظار مشاركتك فى هذا الموضوع 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى
نتشرف بوجودك معنا
*


----------



## مروان البنا (22 أبريل 2013)

مشترك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ان شاء الله


----------



## zanitty (23 أبريل 2013)

مروان البنا قال:


> مشترك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ان شاء الله



يشرفنا انضمامك للموضوع التنفيذى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*


----------



## aati badri (24 أبريل 2013)

يشرفنا انضمامك للموضوع التنفيذى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*​​


----------



## داوديان (24 أبريل 2013)

السلام عليكم 
أنا معاكم وإن شاء الله استفيد وتستفيدو


----------



## zanitty (24 أبريل 2013)

داوديان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا معاكم وإن شاء الله استفيد وتستفيدو



يشرفنا انضمامك للموضوع التنفيذى 
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*​


----------



## broken2th (26 أبريل 2013)

وعهدتني في كل شر أولا ................ فلعلني في بعض خير آخر

أنا معكم إن شاء الله 


وجزاكم الله خيراً على مثل هذه الأفكار
​


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2013)

ما شاء الله المتطوعين فى ازدياد 
فى انتظار الاصدار 2013 حتى نستكمل العمل


----------



## zanitty (27 أبريل 2013)

zanitty قال:


> كده فاضل
> 
> 1- ماهر عطية
> 2- marwan625





mechanic power قال:


> فكرة كويسة انا معاك
> فى الخدمة
> اخوك م.سامح
> 
> والله ولى التوفيق





مروان البنا قال:


> مشترك معاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك ان شاء الله





داوديان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> أنا معاكم وإن شاء الله استفيد وتستفيدو





broken2th قال:


> وعهدتني في كل شر أولا ................ فلعلني في بعض خير آخر
> 
> أنا معكم إن شاء الله
> 
> ...


الاخوه المشاركين (فى انتظار الاصدار 2013)
1- ماهر عطية
2- marwan625
3- mechanic power
4- مروان البنا
5- داوديان
6- broken2th

نرجو متابعه هذا الموضوع
*ورشه عمل تلخيص الاشرى*


----------



## Farraj3000 (30 ديسمبر 2015)

يا ريت الروابط تكون شغاله


----------



## Farraj3000 (13 سبتمبر 2017)

متل ما قالت إحدى الأخوات ... حماس في البداية والنتيجة صفر ... أين التلخيص يا شباب


----------

